
How to Create a Feedback Culture at Your Startup - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/how-to-create-a-feedback-culture-6ba43db875dd?source=friends_link&sk=3a4dbf0b97475759bb7f962dc7c542f0
======
Derelicts
It's a great and important article but feedback should not be overpushed. I
agree that "opting out" is a way to go but mandatory feedback one-on-ones "The
expectation that I set is, either you come to me with a difficult
conversation, or I’ll come to you with one." this can easily be taken too far
at least if we're talking about IT communities. I found that encouraged open
hours do work very well but you need to assure that each conversation will
remain absolutely in strict confidence. Retrospectives work very well too to
identify what problems cause team underperformance. And 360 reviews so far
showed highest results done once every three months, each team member had time
to rethink their behavior, - what's good and where to improve. So far one-on-
ones were pretty stressful but that might be the specifics of the company I
work in. Overall this is a great article and feedback culture is very
important, thank you.

~~~
davesuperman
Great feedback — really appreciate this comment.

